# THE GASLIGHT JOURNAL JUST RELEASED!



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Chapter one of my historical fiction novel, _*The Gaslight Journal*_, which will be released on Kindle on Thanksgiving in time for Christmas, is now up at NightReading.com, a publishing site in the UK. This chapter has been selected for their poll for book-of-the-month, and they are allowing us to elicit voters. You can only vote once, and I need at least 600 this month to overtake the current leader. Apparently, she really knew how to campaign!

http://bit.ly/cjOQ2T

Please visit the link and check the box next to The Gaslight Journal, and pass this along to your friends.

Thank-you! Muwaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Carla, and congratulations on your book! Use this thread to announce further news about it -- like when it really goes live! 

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, but did you VOTE!?


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Just a reminder:

Chapter one of my historical fiction novel, The Gaslight Journal, which will be released on Kindle on Thanksgiving in time for Christmas, is now up at NightReading.com, a publishing site in the UK. This chapter has been selected for their poll for book-of-the-month, and they are allowing us to elicit voters. You can only vote once, and I need at least 600 this month to overtake the current leader. Apparently, she really knew how to campaign!

http://bit.ly/cjOQ2T

Please visit the link and check the box next to The Gaslight Journal, and pass this along to your friends.

If you'd like to read the chapter first, it can be found here:

http://www.carlarene.com/writings/gaslight.html

Thank-you! Muwaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi opuscroakus, do you have a blurb or something to tell what this book is about?  I read the first chapter and voted for it.  It sounds interesting and I would like to know a little more about the book. 

Thanks!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey,

Thanks for voting! (Just found out I didn't win, but thank-you anyway!)

My book blurb is on the writings page. Simply paste that URL into your browser and then click on the "Writings" link--that will get you back to that section's main page where you can read a back cover synopsis. If you send me an e-mail so I can get you on a mailing list, then you'll be notified of a pre-release give-away.

Again, thank-you for your interest. If you like historical fiction, then you may like _*A Sleep To Startle Us*_, my current short on Amazon Kindle that asks and then answers the question, "What happens when Charles Dickens comes face-fo-face with his own fictional ghost once he's decided to give up writing, but long before he's ever written his famous, A Christmas Carol?" Just $0.99 on Amazon--should also be a link in my sig file that will take you straight to it.

Cheers!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

I am so pleased to announce that [[ASIN:B004DI7K12 The Gaslight Journal]] is now live on Amazon Kindle for $2.99.

It has received the following accolades so far:

*Featured book of the day on the NightReading UK web-site for 10/25/10
*Nominated for book-of-the-month by NightReading Publishing for September, 2010
*Voted #1 on the HarperCollins web-site for the week of 8/17/10

Here is the back cover:

A secret hidden in a dead man's journal will tear his family apart, unless his widow and daughter cannot learn how to overcome it.

The year is 1881. In spite of being in America, how you appear to Victorian high-society determines your future.

Isabella Audley is on Christmas break from Radcliffe, returning home for the first time in 3 years to Fairtown, NY. Grieving the loss of her father, who died of pneumonia a month before leaving for school, she is excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known.

But her bliss is cut short with rumors of a tragedy that's befallen her mother. While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, "Izzy" discovers her father's journal and reference to his hidden secret, and confronts Lilly. Soon, it's evident that their relationship may not stand against Lilly's deception at having prior knowledge of the situation (a dark truth that's already set the course for their family's destruction), and it will tear them apart unless they cannot learn how to overcome it.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's apparent that their difference in class, now caused by her slip in status, thanks to the repercussions of her father's secret, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have.

Also included as bonus content, but available now as a stand-alone story, my historical fiction short-story:

[[ASIN:B003XNT9QM A Sleep To Startle Us]] --Charles Dickens is having a bad day. After visiting the Field Lane ragged school in Saffron Hill, he's so despondent he decides to give up writing long before he pens his famous "A Christmas Carol".

Then one night while napping in his favourite armchair, his soon-to-be-written fictional ghost decides to visit and take him on a journey that not only changes his life, but inspires him to write A Christmas Carol, which then changes forever the way the Church of England allows its congregants to celebrate Christmas.

This story, entitled after an actual Dickens essay, also contains elements of fact.

What does fiction-writer Andrew Callihan say about it? "WOW! I am IMPRESSED. I really LOVED this story. This is historical fiction at its best. This works wonderfully as a children's story also. I'm going to print it off and read it to my children this season after we've watched a video of Charles Dickens "A Christmas Carol."

Enjoy!

Carla
[[ASIN:B003ZUY7B0 Guns Don't Kill People...My Uncle Does (A Varied Collection of Short-Stories Geared for a Man)]]
[[ASIN:B003ZYEVUI Zen in the Art of Absurdity (Comedic short-stories and essays that will make you shove forks through your eyes)]]
[[ASIN:B003XNT9QM A Sleep To Startle Us]]
[[ASIN:B003YRIL7K We All Need Traditions]]
[[ASIN:B003YL4H1K Blood Alley]]
[[ASIN:B003XNTAS4 Bitch]]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Carla, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

We're now officially 3 weeks away from the debut of _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Aren't you just prickly with excitement? I know I am.

The advanced readers' copies all went out last night, and the press release goes out tomorrow.

If you'd like to see what all the hype is about, you're welcome to snag the first five chapters here for free:

https://www.createspace.com/Preview/1072890

If you'd still like to be a beta reader and offer a review--good or stinky--simply reply to this thread or send me a PM, and I'll send you the e-mail with the links to the downloads. Amazon has informed me that they are considering The Gaslight Journal's Kindle release for a pre-order page. The only two times they've ever done a Kindle pre-order page, has been for Stephen King, and J.A. Konrath. Seems I'm in pretty good company.

*The Gaslight Journal Set For Thanksgiving Day Release*

And people are beginning to notice:


On 10/25/10, chapter one was listed as a featured chapter on the NightReading UK publishing web-site.
The Gaslight Journal was nominated for book-of-the-month by NightReading Publishers for the month of September.
The Gaslight Journal was #1 on the HarperCollins web-site for the week of 8/17/10

So what's it about?

*A secret hidden in a dead man's journal will tear his family apart, unless his widow and daughter cannot learn how to overcome it.*

The year is 1881. In spite of being in America, how you appear to Victorian high-society determines your future.

Isabella Audley is on Christmas break from Radcliffe, returning home for the first time in 3 years to Fairtown, NY. Grieving the loss of her father, who died of pneumonia a month before leaving she left for school, "Izzy" is excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known.

But her bliss is cut short with rumours of a tragedy that's befallen her mother. While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, Izzy finds her father's journal, after being told of its destruction. She learns its shameful secret that's already set their path for ruin. Soon, it's evident that Izzy and Lilly's relationship may not stand against Lilly's deception at having full knowledge of the secret all along.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a dark secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have.

Thanks, and cheers!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

We're now officially 17 days away from the debut of _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Aren't you just prickly with excitement? I know I am.

The advanced readers' copies and the press releases have all gone out. But, if you haven't received your copy, and like to be a beta reader (thus offering a review on the Amazon page the day the book debuts), then it's not too late. Just reply to this thread and leave me your e-mail address. I'll send you the links and the press release.

If you'd like to see what all the hype is about, you're welcome to snag the first five chapters here for free:

https://www.createspace.com/Preview/1072890

*The Gaslight Journal Set For Thanksgiving Day Release*

And people are beginning to notice:


On 10/25/10, chapter one was listed as a featured chapter on the NightReading UK publishing web-site.
The Gaslight Journal was nominated for book-of-the-month by NightReading Publishers for the month of September.
The Gaslight Journal was #1 on the HarperCollins web-site for the week of 8/17/10

So what's it about?

*A secret hidden in a dead man's journal will tear his family apart, unless his widow and daughter cannot learn how to overcome it.*

The year is 1881. In spite of being in America, how you appear to Victorian high-society determines your future.

Isabella Audley is on Christmas break from Radcliffe, returning home for the first time in 3 years to Fairtown, NY. Grieving the loss of her father, who died of pneumonia a month before leaving she left for school, "Izzy" is excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known.

But her bliss is cut short with rumours of a tragedy that's befallen her mother. While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, Izzy finds her father's journal, after being told of its destruction. She learns its shameful secret that's already set their path for ruin. Soon, it's evident that Izzy and Lilly's relationship may not stand against Lilly's deception at having full knowledge of the secret all along.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a dark secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have.

Thanks, and cheers!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

We're now officially 9 days away from the debut of _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Aren't you just prickly with excitement? I know I am.

The advanced readers' copies and the press releases have all gone out. But, if you haven't received your copy, and like to be a beta reader (thus offering a review on the Amazon page the day the book debuts), then it's not too late. Just reply to this thread and leave me your e-mail address. I'll send you the links and the press release.

If you'd like to see what all the hype is about, you're welcome to snag the first five chapters here for free:

https://www.createspace.com/Preview/1072890

*The Gaslight Journal Set For Thanksgiving Day Release*

And people are beginning to notice:


On 10/25/10, chapter one was listed as a featured chapter on the NightReading UK publishing web-site.
The Gaslight Journal was nominated for book-of-the-month by NightReading Publishers for the month of September.
The Gaslight Journal was #1 on the HarperCollins web-site for the week of 8/17/10

So what's it about?

*A secret hidden in a dead man's journal will tear his family apart, unless his widow and daughter cannot learn how to overcome it.*

The year is 1881. In spite of being in America, how you appear to Victorian high-society determines your future.

Isabella Audley is on Christmas break from Radcliffe, returning home for the first time in 3 years to Fairtown, NY. Grieving the loss of her father, who died of pneumonia a month before leaving she left for school, "Izzy" is excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known.

But her bliss is cut short with rumours of a tragedy that's befallen her mother. While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, Izzy finds her father's journal, after being told of its destruction. She learns its shameful secret that's already set their path for ruin. Soon, it's evident that Izzy and Lilly's relationship may not stand against Lilly's deception at having full knowledge of the secret all along.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a dark secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have.

Thanks, and cheers!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

I am so pleased to announce that The Gaslight Journal is now live on Amazon Kindle for $2.99.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal

It has received the following accolades so far:

*Featured book of the day on the NightReading UK web-site for 10/25/10
*Nominated for book-of-the-month by NightReading Publishing for September, 2010
*Voted #1 on the HarperCollins web-site for the week of 8/17/10

Here is the back cover:

A secret hidden in a dead man's journal will tear his family apart, unless his widow and daughter cannot learn how to overcome it.

The year is 1881. In spite of being in America, how you appear to Victorian high-society determines your future.

Isabella Audley is on Christmas break from Radcliffe, returning home for the first time in 3 years to Fairtown, NY. Grieving the loss of her father, who died of pneumonia a month before leaving for school, she is excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known.

But her bliss is cut short with rumors of a tragedy that's befallen her mother. While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, "Izzy" discovers her father's journal and reference to his hidden secret, and confronts Lilly. Soon, it's evident that their relationship may not stand against Lilly's deception at having prior knowledge of the situation (a dark truth that's already set the course for their family's destruction), and it will tear them apart unless they cannot learn how to overcome it.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's apparent that their difference in class, now caused by her slip in status, thanks to the repercussions of her father's secret, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have.

Also included as bonus content, but available now as a stand-alone story, my historical fiction short-story:

[[ASIN:B003XNT9QM A Sleep To Startle Us]] --Charles Dickens is having a bad day. After visiting the Field Lane ragged school in Saffron Hill, he's so despondent he decides to give up writing long before he pens his famous "A Christmas Carol".

Then one night while napping in his favourite armchair, his soon-to-be-written fictional ghost decides to visit and take him on a journey that not only changes his life, but inspires him to write A Christmas Carol, which then changes forever the way the Church of England allows its congregants to celebrate Christmas.

This story, entitled after an actual Dickens essay, also contains elements of fact.

What does fiction-writer Andrew Callihan say about it? "WOW! I am IMPRESSED. I really LOVED this story. This is historical fiction at its best. This works wonderfully as a children's story also. I'm going to print it off and read it to my children this season after we've watched a video of Charles Dickens "A Christmas Carol."

Enjoy!

Carla


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

I am so pleased to announce that The Gaslight Journal is now live on Amazon Kindle for $2.99.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal

Here is one recent five-star review by author/journalist Tom Dulaney:

What a delight to sink into the life and times of Isabella Audley, a young Victorian woman ensconced in the rituals of the English gentry, the constraints of social class, the expectations of propriety. From the opening sentences of The Gaslight Journal, the reader immerses in the formal language of those long-ago days when bustles adorned the ladies, servants joyfully attended their needs, and society's taut structure challenged a thoughtful woman's quest for romance and fulfillment. Fans of Jane Austen will enjoy Carla Rene's atmospheric novel.

It is well worth spending time with the author's Introduction, as well. Where Isabella, the character, copes with the nature of her Victorian times, Rene has coped with the nature of her times, pushed to lowest reaches of America's economic social strata by the hard economy. A woman forced to live in her car out of economic necessity is to be pitied. A woman who slept in a car with her cats and still had the courage to write this fine novel is to be admired. Courage, in the book, wore a corset. Courage, in Meltdown America, wears jeans.

It has received the following accolades so far:

*Featured book of the day on the NightReading UK web-site for 10/25/10
*Nominated for book-of-the-month by NightReading Publishing for September, 2010
*Voted #1 on the HarperCollins web-site for the week of 8/17/10

Here is the back cover:

A secret hidden in a dead man's journal will tear his family apart, unless his widow and daughter cannot learn how to overcome it.

The year is 1881. In spite of being in America, how you appear to Victorian high-society determines your future.

Isabella Audley is on Christmas break from Radcliffe, returning home for the first time in 3 years to Fairtown, NY. Grieving the loss of her father, who died of pneumonia a month before leaving for school, she is excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known.

But her bliss is cut short with rumors of a tragedy that's befallen her mother. While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, "Izzy" discovers her father's journal and reference to his hidden secret, and confronts Lilly. Soon, it's evident that their relationship may not stand against Lilly's deception at having prior knowledge of the situation (a dark truth that's already set the course for their family's destruction), and it will tear them apart unless they cannot learn how to overcome it.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's apparent that their difference in class, now caused by her slip in status, thanks to the repercussions of her father's secret, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have.

Also included as bonus content, but available now as a stand-alone story, my historical fiction short-story:

[[ASIN:B003XNT9QM A Sleep To Startle Us]] --Charles Dickens is having a bad day. After visiting the Field Lane ragged school in Saffron Hill, he's so despondent he decides to give up writing long before he pens his famous "A Christmas Carol".

Then one night while napping in his favourite armchair, his soon-to-be-written fictional ghost decides to visit and take him on a journey that not only changes his life, but inspires him to write A Christmas Carol, which then changes forever the way the Church of England allows its congregants to celebrate Christmas.

This story, entitled after an actual Dickens essay, also contains elements of fact.

What does fiction-writer Andrew Callihan say about it? "WOW! I am IMPRESSED. I really LOVED this story. This is historical fiction at its best. This works wonderfully as a children's story also. I'm going to print it off and read it to my children this season after we've watched a video of Charles Dickens "A Christmas Carol."

Enjoy!

Carla


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Carla--

I've just started reading this.  I very impressed with the style and your word choices.  It gives a very genuine feel to the era.  Hope it does well.

Dana


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Carla--
> 
> I've just started reading this. I very impressed with the style and your word choices. It gives a very genuine feel to the era. Hope it does well.
> 
> Dana


Well, thank-you very much, Dana. I'm so pleased you like it already. Right now my funds are low, but when I can, both yours and Flurries are the first to be downloaded and enjoyed. I need some holiday cheer, that's for sure.

Cheers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I've moved the discussion of Carla's possible book contract to the Cafe:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45027.0.html

Betsy


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Are you seeking a last-minute Christmas gift?

The Gaslight Journal is now live on Amazon Kindle for $2.99.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal

Here is one recent five-star review by author/journalist Tom Dulaney:

What a delight to sink into the life and times of Isabella Audley, a young Victorian woman ensconced in the rituals of the English gentry, the constraints of social class, the expectations of propriety. From the opening sentences of The Gaslight Journal, the reader immerses in the formal language of those long-ago days when bustles adorned the ladies, servants joyfully attended their needs, and society's taut structure challenged a thoughtful woman's quest for romance and fulfillment. Fans of Jane Austen will enjoy Carla Rene's atmospheric novel.

It is well worth spending time with the author's Introduction, as well. Where Isabella, the character, copes with the nature of her Victorian times, Rene has coped with the nature of her times, pushed to lowest reaches of America's economic social strata by the hard economy. A woman forced to live in her car out of economic necessity is to be pitied. A woman who slept in a car with her cats and still had the courage to write this fine novel is to be admired. Courage, in the book, wore a corset. Courage, in Meltdown America, wears jeans.

It has received the following accolades so far:

*Featured book of the day on the NightReading UK web-site for 10/25/10
*Nominated for book-of-the-month by NightReading Publishing for September, 2010
*Voted #1 on the HarperCollins web-site for the week of 8/17/10

Here is the back cover:

A secret hidden in a dead man's journal will tear his family apart, unless his widow and daughter cannot learn how to overcome it.

The year is 1881. In spite of being in America, how you appear to Victorian high-society determines your future.

Isabella Audley is on Christmas break from Radcliffe, returning home for the first time in 3 years to Fairtown, NY. Grieving the loss of her father, who died of pneumonia a month before leaving for school, she is excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known.

But her bliss is cut short with rumors of a tragedy that's befallen her mother. While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, "Izzy" discovers her father's journal and reference to his hidden secret, and confronts Lilly. Soon, it's evident that their relationship may not stand against Lilly's deception at having prior knowledge of the situation (a dark truth that's already set the course for their family's destruction), and it will tear them apart unless they cannot learn how to overcome it.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's apparent that their difference in class, now caused by her slip in status, thanks to the repercussions of her father's secret, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have.

Also included as bonus content, but available now as a stand-alone story, my historical fiction short-story:

http://bit.ly/startleus --Charles Dickens is having a bad day. After visiting the Field Lane ragged school in Saffron Hill, he's so despondent he decides to give up writing long before he pens his famous "A Christmas Carol".

Then one night while napping in his favourite armchair, his soon-to-be-written fictional ghost decides to visit and take him on a journey that not only changes his life, but inspires him to write A Christmas Carol, which then changes forever the way the Church of England allows its congregants to celebrate Christmas.

This story, entitled after an actual Dickens essay, also contains elements of fact.

What does fiction-writer Andrew Callihan say about it? "WOW! I am IMPRESSED. I really LOVED this story. This is historical fiction at its best. This works wonderfully as a children's story also. I'm going to print it off and read it to my children this season after we've watched a video of Charles Dickens "A Christmas Carol."

Enjoy, and Merry Christmas!

Carla


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

The Gaslight Journal is now live on Amazon Kindle for $2.99.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal

Here is one recent five-star review by author/journalist Tom Dulaney:

What a delight to sink into the life and times of Isabella Audley, a young Victorian woman ensconced in the rituals of the English gentry, the constraints of social class, the expectations of propriety. From the opening sentences of The Gaslight Journal, the reader immerses in the formal language of those long-ago days when bustles adorned the ladies, servants joyfully attended their needs, and society's taut structure challenged a thoughtful woman's quest for romance and fulfillment. Fans of Jane Austen will enjoy Carla Rene's atmospheric novel.

It is well worth spending time with the author's Introduction, as well. Where Isabella, the character, copes with the nature of her Victorian times, Rene has coped with the nature of her times, pushed to lowest reaches of America's economic social strata by the hard economy. A woman forced to live in her car out of economic necessity is to be pitied. A woman who slept in a car with her cats and still had the courage to write this fine novel is to be admired. Courage, in the book, wore a corset. Courage, in Meltdown America, wears jeans.

It has received the following accolades so far:

*Featured book of the day on the NightReading UK web-site for 10/25/10
*Nominated for book-of-the-month by NightReading Publishing for September, 2010
*Voted #1 on the HarperCollins web-site for the week of 8/17/10

Here is the back cover:

A secret hidden in a dead man's journal will tear his family apart, unless his widow and daughter cannot learn how to overcome it.

The year is 1881. In spite of being in America, how you appear to Victorian high-society determines your future.

Isabella Audley is on Christmas break from Radcliffe, returning home for the first time in 3 years to Fairtown, NY. Grieving the loss of her father, who died of pneumonia a month before leaving for school, she is excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known.

But her bliss is cut short with rumors of a tragedy that's befallen her mother. While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, "Izzy" discovers her father's journal and reference to his hidden secret, and confronts Lilly. Soon, it's evident that their relationship may not stand against Lilly's deception at having prior knowledge of the situation (a dark truth that's already set the course for their family's destruction), and it will tear them apart unless they cannot learn how to overcome it.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's apparent that their difference in class, now caused by her slip in status, thanks to the repercussions of her father's secret, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have.

Also included as bonus content, but available now as a stand-alone story, my historical fiction short-story:

http://bit.ly/startleus --Charles Dickens is having a bad day. After visiting the Field Lane ragged school in Saffron Hill, he's so despondent he decides to give up writing long before he pens his famous "A Christmas Carol".

Then one night while napping in his favourite armchair, his soon-to-be-written fictional ghost decides to visit and take him on a journey that not only changes his life, but inspires him to write A Christmas Carol, which then changes forever the way the Church of England allows its congregants to celebrate Christmas.

This story, entitled after an actual Dickens essay, also contains elements of fact.

What does fiction-writer Andrew Callihan say about it? "WOW! I am IMPRESSED. I really LOVED this story. This is historical fiction at its best. This works wonderfully as a children's story also. I'm going to print it off and read it to my children this season after we've watched a video of Charles Dickens "A Christmas Carol."

Carla


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> The Gaslight Journal is now live on Amazon Kindle for $3.99. If you are a die-hard fan of Jane Austen, then this book is for you.
> 
> http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal
> 
> ...


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you long for fresh and new Historical Fiction? Are you a die-hard fan of Jane Austen and the Brönte sisters? * 

Then you will love _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Now just $3.99 from Amazon Kindle.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal










From the back cover:

_When Isabella Audley returns home to Fairtown, NY for Christmas break for the first time in three-years and learns that her family is now poor, to this forward-thinking woman of 1881 high-Society whose secret desires are to abolish Societal rules and marry a filthy-rich husband, she realizes to be dead would be the honorable option.

Excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known, her bliss is cut short just moments after returning to town.

While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, "Izzy" finds her deceased father's journal. When she learns that Lilly tried to hide the secret hidden in its pages (a secret that's already set the course for their family's destruction), their relationship deteriorates.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations, caused by her slip in status, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have._

Included as bonus content is the Victorian short-story just published by The Copperfield Review, entitled_* SECRETS*_. You can view it for free here: http://www.copperfieldreview.com/fiction/Secrets.htm

Thank-you and enjoy!

Carla


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you long for fresh and new Historical Fiction? Are you a die-hard fan of Jane Austen and the Brönte sisters? * 

Then you will love _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Now at its original price of $2.99 from Amazon Kindle.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal










From the back cover:

_When Isabella Audley returns home to Fairtown, NY for the first time in three-years and learns that her family is now poor, to this forward-thinking woman of 1881 high-Society whose secret desires are to abolish Societal rules *and* marry a filthy-rich husband, she realizes to be dead would be the honorable option.

Excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known, her bliss is cut short just moments after returning to town.

While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, "Izzy" finds her deceased father's journal. When she learns that Lilly tried to hide the secret hidden in its pages (a secret that's already set the course for their family's destruction), their relationship deteriorates.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations, caused by her slip in status, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have._

Included as bonus content is the Victorian short-story just published by The Copperfield Review, entitled_* SECRETS*_. You can view it for free here: http://www.copperfieldreview.com/fiction/Secrets.htm

Thank-you and enjoy!

Carla


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you long for fresh and new Historical Fiction? Are you a die-hard fan of Jane Austen and the Brönte sisters? * 

Then you will love _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Now at its original price of $2.99 from Amazon Kindle.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal










From the back cover:

_When Isabella Audley returns home to Fairtown, NY for the first time in three-years and learns that her family is now poor, to this forward-thinking woman of 1881 high-Society whose secret desires are to abolish Societal rules *and* marry a filthy-rich husband, she realizes to be dead would be the honorable option.

Excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known, her bliss is cut short just moments after returning to town.

While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, "Izzy" finds her deceased father's journal. When she learns that Lilly tried to hide the secret hidden in its pages (a secret that's already set the course for their family's destruction), their relationship deteriorates.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations, caused by her slip in status, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have._

Included as bonus content is the Victorian short-story just published by The Copperfield Review, entitled_* SECRETS*_. You can view it for free here: http://www.copperfieldreview.com/fiction/Secrets.htm

Thank-you and enjoy!

Carla


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you long for fresh and new Historical Fiction? Are you a die-hard fan of Jane Austen and the Brönte sisters? * 

Then you will love _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Now at its original price of $2.99 from Amazon Kindle.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal










From the back cover:

_When Isabella Audley returns home to Fairtown, NY for the first time in three-years and learns that her family is now poor, to this forward-thinking woman of 1881 high-Society whose secret desires are to abolish Societal rules *and* marry a filthy-rich husband, she realizes to be dead would be the honorable option.

Excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known, her bliss is cut short just moments after returning to town.

While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, "Izzy" finds her deceased father's journal. When she learns that Lilly tried to hide the secret hidden in its pages (a secret that's already set the course for their family's destruction), their relationship deteriorates.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations, caused by her slip in status, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have._

Included as bonus content is the Victorian short-story just published by The Copperfield Review, entitled_* SECRETS*_. You can view it for free here: http://www.copperfieldreview.com/fiction/Secrets.htm

Thank-you and enjoy!

Carla


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you long for fresh and new Historical Fiction? Are you a die-hard fan of Jane Austen and the Brönte sisters? * 

Then you will love _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Now at its original price of $2.99 from Amazon Kindle.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal








From the back cover:

_When Isabella Audley returns home to Fairtown, NY for the first time in three-years and learns that her family is now poor, to this forward-thinking woman of 1881 high-Society whose secret desires are to abolish Societal rules *and* marry a filthy-rich husband, she realizes to be dead would be the honorable option.

Excited to finally see her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known, her bliss is cut short just moments after returning to town.

While rummaging in the attic one afternoon, "Izzy" finds her deceased father's journal. When she learns that Lilly tried to hide the secret hidden in its pages (a secret that's already set the course for their family's destruction), their relationship deteriorates.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations, caused by her slip in status, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have._

Included as bonus content is the Victorian short-story just published by The Copperfield Review, entitled_* SECRETS*_. You can view it for free here: http://www.copperfieldreview.com/fiction/Secrets.htm

Thank-you and enjoy!

Carla


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you long for fresh and new Historical Fiction? Are you a die-hard fan of Jane Austen and the Brönte sisters? Yes, it's true, Christmas is over, but if you're like me, winter conjures images of snuggling with your hottie by the fire with a heavy snowfall. This book has it all.* 

So you will love _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Now at its original price of $2.99 from Amazon Kindle.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal








From the back cover:

_When Isabella Audley returns home to Fairtown, NY for the first time in three-years and learns that her family is now poor, to this forward-thinking woman of 1881 high-Society whose secret desires are to abolish Societal rules *and* marry a filthy-rich husband, she realizes to be dead would be the honorable option.

Excited to finally see her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known, her bliss is cut short just moments after returning to town.

While rummaging in the attic one afternoon, "Izzy" finds her deceased father's journal. When she learns that Lilly tried to hide the secret hidden in its pages (a secret that's already set the course for their family's destruction), their relationship deteriorates.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations, caused by her slip in status, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have._

Included as bonus content is the Victorian short-story just published by The Copperfield Review, entitled_* SECRETS*_. You can view it for free here: http://www.copperfieldreview.com/fiction/Secrets.htm

Thank-you and enjoy!

Carla


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you long for fresh and new Historical Fiction? Are you a die-hard fan of Jane Austen and the Brönte sisters? Yes, it's true, Christmas is over, but if you're like me, the summer heat makes me want to escape and conjure images of snuggling with your hottie by the fire with a heavy snowfall. This book has it all.* 

So you will love _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Now at its original price of $2.99 from Amazon Kindle.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal








From the back cover:

_When Isabella Audley returns home to Fairtown, NY for the first time in three-years and learns that her family is now poor, to this forward-thinking woman of 1881 high-Society whose secret desires are to abolish Societal rules *and* marry a filthy-rich husband, she realizes to be dead would be the honorable option.

Excited to finally see her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known, her bliss is cut short just moments after returning to town.

While rummaging in the attic one afternoon, "Izzy" finds her deceased father's journal. When she learns that Lilly tried to hide the secret hidden in its pages (a secret that's already set the course for their family's destruction), their relationship deteriorates.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations, caused by her slip in status, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have._

Included as bonus content is the Victorian short-story just published by The Copperfield Review, entitled_* SECRETS*_. You can view it for free here: http://www.copperfieldreview.com/fiction/Secrets.htm

Thank-you and enjoy!

Carla


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Contrary to popular belief, I'm not dead. Just in University. Which is the same when you tally up the homework.

But, I'm still an author, and with so many new readers, I'm sure you've not been introduced to the privilege of the following:

*Do you long for fresh and new Historical Fiction? Are you a die-hard fan of Jane Austen and the Brönte sisters? This book has it all.* 

So you will love _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Now at its original price of $2.99 from Amazon Kindle.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal








From the back cover:

_When Isabella Audley returns home to Fairtown, NY for the first time in three-years and learns that her family is now poor, to this forward-thinking woman of 1881 high-Society whose secret desires are to abolish Societal rules *and* marry a filthy-rich husband, she realizes to be dead would be the honorable option.

Excited to finally see her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known, her bliss is cut short just moments after returning to town.

While rummaging in the attic one afternoon, "Izzy" finds her deceased father's journal. When she learns that Lilly tried to hide the secret hidden in its pages (a secret that's already set the course for their family's destruction), their relationship deteriorates.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations, caused by her slip in status, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have._

Included as bonus content is the Victorian short-story published by The Copperfield Review, entitled_* SECRETS*_. You can view it for free here: http://www.copperfieldreview.com/fiction/Secrets.htm

Thank-you and enjoy!

Carla


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

With so many new readers here (and welcome!), I'm sure you've not been introduced to the privilege of the following:

*Do you long for fresh and new Historical Fiction? Are you a die-hard fan of Jane Austen and the Brönte sisters? This book has it all. Intrigue, family secrets, betrayal, and a little romance thrown in.* 

So you will love _*The Gaslight Journal*_. Now at its original price of $2.99 from Amazon Kindle.

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal








From the back cover:

_When Isabella Audley returns home to Fairtown, NY for the first time in three-years and learns that her family is now poor, to this forward-thinking woman of 1881 high-Society whose secret desires are to abolish Societal rules *and* marry a filthy-rich husband, she realizes to be dead would be the honorable option.

Excited to finally see her mother, Lilly, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known, her bliss is cut short just moments after returning to town.

While rummaging in the attic one afternoon, "Izzy" finds her deceased father's journal. When she learns that Lilly tried to hide the secret hidden in its pages (a secret that's already set the course for their family's destruction), their relationship deteriorates.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations, caused by her slip in status, may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have._

Included as bonus content is the Victorian short-story published by The Copperfield Review, entitled_* SECRETS*_. You can view it for free here: http://www.copperfieldreview.com/fiction/Secrets.htm

Thank-you and enjoy!

Carla


----------

